# All I ever catch is damn squirrelfish



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

As the title says.... Wtf am I doing wrong... Doesn't matter what size hook or type of bait... All I keep feeling in is squirrel fish... I gotta be doing something wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Where?

Jim


----------



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

Literally everywhere I drop, which is public reef spots.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

Generally within 8 miles of shore and between 70-100 ft depth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

What rigs are you using. Pics for sure


What size live bait are you using


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

With state waters snapper being in full swing, many public wrecks may start to thin out on the snapper. But that's no reason to have not caught any snapper. 

Don't know if you've tried it, but give live bait a shot. Put a live cigar minnow on the bottom with anywhere from a 4/0 to 6/0 circle hook. Live bait often helps keep undesirable fish off your line.

Another problem that you may have is dragging your bait literally on the bottom. Let your weight hit bottom and then crank up anywhere from 5-10 rotations, depending on where the fish are marking on your bottom machine.

Last thing I can think of is to double check your coordinates. I have had squirrel-fish find my hook when I had a bait way off structure. You may not be dropping your bait where fish are because your coordinates may be off. 
Keep in mind that their actual name is the sand perch, and they are known for inhabiting relatively featureless sandy bottom. If you are catching them, that may be an indication that there is no structure down there.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Exactly where are you catching these fish. I would love to catch a few squirrel fish tomorrow


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

When people say bottom fishing it really doesn't mean "on the bottom". Stay off the bottom unless your Grouper fishing with Squirrel Fish!


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

If I was down there, I'd take em off you hands. Grouper candy's always welcome.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Instead of using acorns for bait, try using live cigar minnows or larger pieces of squid -


----------



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

So I'm fixin to go out this weekend, can someone square me away so I catch a damn snapper.... Using 6-8/0 circles with a 6oz lead on it.... Just use chunk cigars or ? Do they like squid ? How do you setup your rigs for snapper ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You don't really need anything bigger than a 5/0 and go to a 2 oz above the swivel with a 4-5' 40# leader. Put that Sand Perch on and throw it in front of the boat, loosen the drag some and put it in the rod holder. Fish 1/2 to 2/3 deep. Good Luck!


----------

